

Worldwide Mirrors of git.kernel.org - SriniK
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2012/04/worldwide-mirrors-of-gitkernelorg.html

======
ComputerGuru
I don't think there's anything really to be said here other than wow and
thanks.

Honestly, it's nice to have the biggest web company just reach out and lend a
hand to random projects around the net. From JQuery to Linux. That's pretty
impressive. People will post about ulterior motives and incentives, but at the
end of the day, it's just a good thing (TM).

~~~
diminish
I agree, Google moves the kernel to a bigger bandwidth capacity and that is
something to be thankful.

~~~
dsl
kernel.org is hosted by ISC... beside one of the root DNS servers,
distributed.net, debian.org, openbsd.org, and a few others.

They were not hurting for bandwidth.

~~~
obtu
There were problems of availability for a while after kernel.org got hacked,
admins weren't very quick to restore services from a blank slate (I believe
git access took four weeks). Some developers mirrored their stuff on github or
repo.or.cz, but it wasn't systematic. Auto-mirroring by Google will make
verification and disaster-recovery easier and faster.

------
sparknlaunch12
"This mirror service is backed by the same high speed infrastructure that
hosts the Android Open Source Project, which already serves more than 1
terabyte of data and 2.5 million requests each day."

Nice specs!

------
octoploid
They should add sourceware.org (glibc, gcc, etc.) to their git mirrors,
because this one is often painfully slow.

------
obtu
Other subdomains:

<https://chromium.googlesource.com/>

<https://android.googlesource.com/>

<https://android-review.googlesource.com/>

<https://gerrit.googlesource.com/>

<https://gerrit-review.googlesource.com/>

<https://*-review.googlesource.com/>

------
octoploid
Hmm, it looks like they don't support the git protocol (only https), which
makes the mirrors pretty useless.

~~~
jsprinkles
Can't Git clone from HTTP?

~~~
octoploid
Looks like they've fixed the old dumb http protocol in git:
<http://kasunh.wordpress.com/2011/01/15/git-over-https/>

So I must apologize for my former comment.

